# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  السامبا تعود بايطاليا الى روما

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بلا رحمة كان هو شعار السيلساو أمام الآزوري فكما قال فليبي ميلو لـ بوفون في اللقاء ستصمت عكس ما تقوم به في الإعلام فعل ذلك فليبي ميلو نجم اللقاء ورفاقه كاكا وفابيانو وروبينهو تمكنوا من تصدر المجموعة والوصول لدور الـ 4 بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في مرمي بوفون سجلها لويس فابيانو في الدقيقة الـ 37 و 43 و سجل دوسينا هدفاّ في مرماه في الدقيقة الـ 44 ليتصدر السامبا المجموعة بـ 9 نقاط ويخرج بطل العالم من الدور الأول .

----------

